# Gary Payton Frustrated with Triangle Offense



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=aldridge_david&id=1746975

*
"If that's the way [Jackson's] going to be, that's the way he's going to be, and I'll probably have to move on," Payton said.

But I'm just going to state that I'm not pleased with my minutes I'm getting, because I don't think I'm productive being that way. And a lot of people see that. They see that I'm not comfortable with this. And it's affecting my game. My game is me playing minutes, and as the minutes go on, I get more productive and more productive. And I can't do that.

"It's [Jackson's] offense," Payton said. "I'm used to coming off picks, screen and rolls, back to the basket, doing things like that. I've never played in this offense, the triangle offense. For my whole career, I played with a coach that let me go off pick and rolls, shoot when I can. This is not the offense for me to do that. This is not the typical offense for me. And that's basically it. I've already conceded to it, that this is not my offense."* 

BUahahahah


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

What did he expect? Really... c'mon Gary. It isn't Loyola Marymount.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Sign and trade Jamal ?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Sign and trade Jamal ?


Not a chance.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Not a chance.



But this is *Jamal*. The rest of the league is _dying_ to have him.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> But this is *Jamal*. The rest of the league is _dying_ to have him.


You laugh, but if he hits the market, I'd be surprised if there were less then 10-12 teams trying to get him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You laugh, but if he hits the market, I'd be surprised if there were less then 10-12 teams trying to get him.


I wouldn't either---but none of them are going to be Bulls silly and slot him in at number one...not yet.

LA would be perfect for him.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't either---but none of them are going to be Bulls silly and slot him in at number one...not yet.
> ...


Perfect for this inflated ego or his underinflated game?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Perfect for this inflated ego or his underinflated game?


Both.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I've been a GP fan since day 1.. But, I'm still find it hard not to laugh.. He shoulda signed with my Clipps if he was so worried about his look's and the triangle.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

eggselent. Laker haters knew this stuff was coming. Let the ego's commence firing!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It was a dark day when GP went to the Lakers. But this is really what I was hoping for. The silver-lining as it were. Sadly, if it's like every other laker controversy, it will end in a big long win streak.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Sadly, if it's like every other laker controversy, it will end in a big long win streak.


yes sad and usually true. There are small things to be thankfully evil for, like Karl the coat tail rider having knee miseries that can only be the result of tweaking the Karma police with that pathetic crawl and sign. 
And Shaq had only 2 rebounds today, heavens to Eddy Curry, is his leg OK? 
Kobe's year of humiliation.
Lets hope for the lowest seed and the uphill battle only a referee could rescue


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> 
> yes sad and usually true. There are small things to be thankfully evil for, like Karl the coat tail rider having knee miseries that can only be the result of tweaking the Karma police with that pathetic crawl and sign.
> And Shaq had only 2 rebounds today, heavens to Eddy Curry, is his leg OK?
> ...


This is the best thing I've read in a good while. Thank you so much.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> "It's [Jackson's] offense," Payton said. "I'm used to coming off picks, screen and rolls, back to the basket, doing things like that. I've never played in this offense, the triangle offense. For my whole career, I played with a coach that let me go off pick and rolls, shoot when I can. This is not the offense for me to do that. This is not the typical offense for me. And that's basically it. I've already conceded to it, that this is not my offense."[/B]
> 
> BUahahahah


Funny how Payton, who's never sniffed a ring of his own, knows more about winning than Phil, owner of 9 championship rings.

Darn shame.

Come on, Phil, let Gary come off the pick and roll!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Gary Payton Frustrated with Triangle Offense*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how Payton, who's never sniffed a ring of his own


That's not entirely true. He certainly got a sniff of a ring back when he and the Sonics got to the finals against the Bulls. GP got abused by MJ and Pippen though.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Why didn't he sign 6 years $70M in September? He is not a good player any more. he should sign 3 years $15M next season.

For Lakers, he suicide.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Gary Payton Frustrated with Triangle Offense*



> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not entirely true. He certainly got a sniff of a ring back when he and the Sonics got to the finals against the Bulls. GP got abused by MJ and Pippen though.


You're right. He was sniffing Phil's rings even back then. Guess the triangle was keeping him from rings even before he started playing in it!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Gary Payton Frustrated with Triangle Offense*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right. He was sniffing Phil's rings even back then. Guess the triangle was keeping him from rings even before he started playing in it!


LOL!
Good point.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=aldridge_david&id=1746975
> 
> *
> ...


This, to some extent, speaks to a point that I have tried to make for quite some time; Phil Jackson isn't as good of a coach as everyone makes him out to be. Jackson is always been blessed with the games best players, but he's definitely not a good x's and o's coach nor has he ever proven that he can get a lot from limited talented. All he's been able to do is get great players to play with one another under a system that Tex Winters invented.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I have no sympathy for Payton. He should've known what he was getting himself into. The triangle doesn't really need PG or dominant ball handler. Plus he knew Bryant and Shaq are going to be the main guys offensively, and he would have to fit in with them. Shut up and play Gary.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

it's all a distraction to get everyone off of the fact that he (gp)can't play defense anymore. he's been getting torched lately.


----------

